# 68 GTO Wheel Fitmit



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

I know this topic has been brought up about a million times (trust me I have searched) but there never seems to be a definitive answer (other than Bears wheels which were a 4.5 backspace). All the threads end with un-answered questions.

I'm not near as concerned with the fronts being as big as possible so I'm really only looking for the answer to the rear wheels. 

Im hoping to have them sit as "flush" as possible (maybe even roll the fender but I hope not to) I would like to stick with the muscle look of 15 inch wheels and taller tires would be better to reduce rpms at speed.....

Can a 68 fit a 15x10? or a 15x9? If so 5" backspace? 5.5"? 4.5" ? With perhaps a 295/60/15 or so?

Sorry to attach a video but this is the look I would love to achieve.....Maybe these are to big and will just become pizza cutters?
Thanks a ton !!!

EDIT: I should also add that I intend on running BFG radial t/a's as well, great hookup and wear. Im hoping not to have to purchase the percy wheel tool if possible 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xWO0uanubk


----------



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

*'68/'69 Rear Tires and Rims*

These fit pretty good on my '69, 15x8s 4" back space, 255x60. I'm running 15x7s on the front with 245x60s, 4" back space.

The tires in your video do look a bit taller though. The black '68 probably has 275s with 15x8 rims; just guessing.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Perry said:


> These fit pretty good on my '69, 15x8s 4" back space, 255x60. I'm running 15x7s on the front with 245x60s, 4" back space.
> 
> The tires in your video do look a bit taller though. The black '68 probably has 275s with 15x8 rims; just guessing.


That looks great! Do you by chance have a pic with the car on the ground? Outstanding looking car you have there!

Thanks ! 
Jim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The car in your video has some kind of lift assistance on the rear to set that high, if he has any suspension travel in the rear he will apple peel those tires unless his lips are rolled. Don't get me wrong, I loved the 80's and had 15 295 50's and air shocks on my firerbirds and Nova. These days it's not so much how it looks, but how it functions.

5" backspace max, 15x9 max, 15 60 275 should fit inside 295 ( i believe Rukee runs them) you may be doing some trimming. First of all i would have new springs, good gas shocks and dragbags (air assist) in those springs. 

How it sits is not the problem in getting wide rubber in, its how it bottoms out. You don't want to be cringing from the jarring rigidness of airshocks or from the sound of you wheel lips peeling your 500.00 rubber.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> The car in your video has some kind of lift assistance on the rear to set that high, if he has any suspension travel in the rear he will apple peel those tires unless his lips are rolled. Don't get me wrong, I loved the 80's and had 15 295 50's and air shocks on my firerbirds and Nova. These days it's not so much how it looks, but how it functions.
> 
> 5" backspace max, 15x9 max, 15 60 275 should fit inside 295 ( i believe Rukee runs them) you may be doing some trimming. First of all i would have new springs, good gas shocks and dragbags (air assist) in those springs.
> 
> How it sits is not the problem in getting wide rubber in, its how it bottoms out. You don't want to be cringing from the jarring rigidness of airshocks or from the sound of you wheel lips peeling your 500.00 rubber.


Good points ! I would hate to alter the ride of the car as it is a very smooth riding car and hooks up so nice. I would be very happy with the look of what Perry posted. Maybe just a tad taller for rpms but not at the risk of rubbing if his combination clears everything.

I probably am too 80s old school like you described with the 295/50s lol. The stance of a car makes such a statement its arguably worth rolling the fenders for, but probably not the thing to do.

Thanks for your input!
James


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i run 255 rear 245 front 15x8 60 series with 3.5 offfset because i bought the rims used. if i had 4.5-5" offset i could step up to 275 rear no problems


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I ran a set of 295/60(or 50, can't remember)/15 BFG radials on my 69. They are mounted on a set of 15x8 Cragar draglights. They fit real tight on the inside of the wheelwells and had about an inch on the outside. I do run drag bags, but not for tire clearance. They are in the attic right now because the GOAT is under construction at the moment. I can get up there and measure the backspacing if you like.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

69Goatee said:


> I ran a set of 295/60(or 50, can't remember)/15 BFG radials on my 69. They are mounted on a set of 15x8 Cragar draglights. They fit real tight on the inside of the wheelwells and had about an inch on the outside. I do run drag bags, but not for tire clearance. They are in the attic right now because the GOAT is under construction at the moment. I can get up there and measure the backspacing if you like.


That would be great if you could at some point! The more info that I and everyone else has helps us all.

Right now I'm leaning towards either P275/60R15s or I would love the added height of P255/70R15 which are 29.1" vs 28". That would help lower those highway rpms. With a 4.5 BS or doing exactly what Perry has with the 255/60 with a 4.0 BS.

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A Percy's Wheelrite is your friend here. Percy's WheelRite Wheel Fitment Tool - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS

I run 9.5" wide Weld Magnum Ultralites with 5.5" backspace and a M/T ET Street that is 28" tall and 12.5 " wide - Mickey Thompson 3755 Mickey Thompson ET Street Drag Tires - Free Shipping on All Orders @ JEGS all in a stock wheelwell with slight fender rolling.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, I finally got into the attic and got the wheels/tires out to measure. The wheels are 15x8 Cragar drag lites 10-hole with 4.5" backspace. The tires are 295/50/R15 BFG radials. They fit real tight on the inside(less than and inch) and have about 1.5"or so between the wheel lip and the tire. A 4" backspace would just about center the tire.


----------

